# How to Get a Dead Spot on your Lawn to Grow Grass



## jrguy (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are noticing bare, brown or dead areas where there should be grass on your lawn then it is time to be proactive. Your grass may not grow back on it's own. Here are some tips to repair your dead grass.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5237175_dead-spot-lawn-grow-grass.html

:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

dig out the effected area. Add new top soil amended with manure. add starter fertilizer mix well into soil. Seed and cover with shredded hay.


----------



## smoothhound (Sep 8, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> dig out the effected area. Add new top soil amended with manure. add starter fertilizer mix well into soil. Seed and cover with shredded hay.


Very good advice but I had a similar problem and despite the doing the above, still a problem, the cause was eventually found to roots of a tree drying out the soil :thumbsup:


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a couple of dead spots. One, which was there before we moved in, the other when I sprayed weed killer (which wasnt good for the grass either). I tried the turf builder, but all it did was sit on the dead spot and wouldn't even dissolve. One fine day, when I was expecting some guests, after mowing, I covered up the dead spots with the mulch (that came out of mowing) and now after a couple of weeks, I see that grass is growing in those dead spots and I cant see those dead spots anymore.


----------



## smoothhound (Sep 8, 2009)

Good tip EB


----------

